# Pareto



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Hope you have all had a merry Christmas.

We had a sleepless night last night, Pareto was up twice with dodgy bowels, and had an accident too in his crate... Poo everywhere at 1am... Nice! This morning he seems fine, and no more dodgy tum.

He's a fanatical digger at the moment, so even though we're watching him like a hawk he obviously ate something he shouldn't have!

We received our first delivery of NI today  I hadn't given Pareto any breakfast, due to last night. But by lunchtime he was desperate for food, and being a pain around my boys' lunches. So I gave him a little bit of NI to try.... it didn't touch the sides! So gave him the rest of a normal portion, he loved it. Hopefully it won't disagree with him, and his bowels will stay ok. Fingers crossed his wind goes too!

Question... I was planning to give him Orijen as usual for breakfast and NI for dinner, but am tempted to just have NI today due to tummy. But don't want to risk him going off his kibble, as it's much easier when travelling, or when he goes to his grandparents  What do people reckon?

Kxxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like he enjoyed the NI! I've read it's best not to give NI and kibble together in one meal as they digest the raw at a different rate, but see no reason why they can't have an Orijen meal at a different time if you want.

I hope his tummy settles now. I switched Maisie over completely to NI when I changed her diet, and used the Origen up as training treats (still have some left). They don't get wind or runny poos on NI which is good, and it can be convenient as small amounts can be put in a container frozen (or semi frozen) to be used later.

Let us know how you get on.


----------

